

Barbie Fucks It Up Again - je42
http://pamiedotcom.tumblr.com/post/102960377050/barbie-fucks-it-up-again

======
incision
Disappointing book and disappointing voting that saw both submissions of this
post buried so quickly - this one was on the front page #30 when I got up for
a stretch and buried among weekend posts at #147 when I got back.

I expect this sort of thing is hard for lots of people - those without kids -
to empathize with. I doubt I spent much time thinking about such things prior
to having a child.

Now though, it has become really clear to me how common stereotypes about
gender, race and the like are among things aimed at children.

It's not that this one book is going to ruin someone or that any of the
silliness it presents is so awful or dangerous.

It's that those ideas are pervasive, that even if you're filtering what you
provide directly to your kids they're still indirectly affected by it - an
ever present cloud of nudges and judgments about everything from choice of
colors, toys, aspirations and even now how to use computer.

It's ridiculous and wasteful.

~~~
mcphage
I think the reason the other post got killed was because the site it linked to
went down. This one links to a mirror on tumblr.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625092)

------
marak830
Great article, the book is face-palming-with-a-log-of-wood-stupid. Groan.

------
chunkstuntman
This is certainly frustrating. I can't believe how close the author got to
providing some positive reinforcement before missing the point entirely.

------
meepmorp
Completely worth the time to read. Thank you.

